# pb de boucle sous automator



## jeannot31 (1 Mai 2009)

bonjour à toutes et tous,
petit souci avec un processus automator (export de plusieurs documents pages en pdf). Je veux pouvoir recommencer mon script x fois depuis le début (selon le nombre de fichiers ouverts dans pages), j'utilise donc l'action "boucle" avec comme paramètres : mettre automatiquement en boucle puis arrêter après x "times.
Seul souci : il coupe le script après la deuxième relance du script.
J'ai essayé avec un autre nombre (10, 30, etc...) : idem coupure après la deuxième 

Une idée svp ou éventuellement une idée d'applescript que je pourrais inclure dedans ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Gillumine (2 Novembre 2009)

Salut

J'ai le même problème que toi, automator stop a la deuxième boucle
En a tu trouver une??


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

Je n'utilise pas Automator, donc si tu veut voir ci ce code te donnerais une idée.


```
property nbrCopies : 0

set nbrCopies to text returned of (display dialog "Combien de copies?" default answer "1" as string)


repeat with i from 1 to (nbrCopies as integer)
	
	-- ton automator qui renvoie a ce code
	
end repeat

set nbrCopies to 0
```

PS: j'ai pas fait attention à la date de création du post, mes excuses.

@+


----------



## Gillumine (2 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ton aide mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner ceci dit je m'y connait très peu dans les script et automator

Bien sympathiquement


----------



## macdoby (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, pour que la boucle fonctionne, il faut mètre l'action, puis la boucle et ensuite remettre la même l'action.(avec copier collé)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, mais j'ai eu le même soucis et je l'ai réglé comme ça.


----------

